# Glass fire grenade bottles



## harpplayer (May 11, 2011)

Came across two old bottles that have the name Harden Hand on them. Believe them to be old form of fire grenade. I think they were once filled with salt water. Any ideas?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 11, 2011)

The harden fire grenades were reproduced in modern times so be careful.


----------



## Inkspot (May 11, 2011)

They were normally filled with carbon tetrachloride a very dangerous chemical to your health and the environment.  It was used against fires by depleating oxygen at the source at the flame.  It was very effective against electrical fires like halon was.

 What color are they?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 11, 2011)

The Harden grenades were likely made before they started using Carbon Tet.
 They probably contained salt water to prevent the contents from freezing.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 11, 2011)

http://www.titushistory.com/fire_mpfd_hist_01.html


 some content info


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 11, 2011)

Interesting link Gunth.



 Wow. The 10,000 post dilemma is miles in the rearview already.


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Please do put up some photos so that we might have a look. Is it dated on the bottom?

 I surfed onto an episode of _Auction Hunters_ the other evening in which our intrepid storage locker warriors Alan & Ton excavated lockers in Chicago and came upon 2 blue Harden's. One of them, I think the one without the tattooed hair, guestimated value in the $200 dollar neighborhood after an 4 second eyeballing.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 11, 2011)

> guestimated value in the $200 dollar neighborhood after an 4 second eyeballing.


 ..then he ate them...


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> ...


 I love reinactment shows that people think are real....


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

The original patent for the Harden Star was a weak solution of sulfuric acid that would mix with Bicarb of Soda. That was in that google book I linked to for the Hayward a couple weeks ago. Salt was added to a lot of them to prevent freezing.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 12, 2011)

> Salt was added


 
 it improves the taste too...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

Here's a carbon tet. Most look similar.


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

Hey Eric,







 Before they ate the tasty blue Harden's, they had also found a Carbon Tet, and demonstrated it's efficacy by hurling it at a small log fire in an old wash bucket. Worked as advertised, too...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

Surf, you are by far the undisputed information gatherer of everything ABN and so much appreciated for all you do. One question though. Who are you? Are you male, female, vegetable, mineral, modern Major General or what? I never asked before and if you wish to not answer I understand.... I just had to finally ask.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 12, 2011)

I have a carbon tet filled  Red Comet grenade hanging in my kitchen.

 I will use it if the fire extinguisher doesnt work[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

You can have this but I won't mail it. $5


----------



## GuntherHess (May 12, 2011)

Thanks but one is enough.

 The hanger looks nice. THey are harder to find than the grenades.


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

> Who are you? Are you male, female, vegetable, mineral, modern Major General or what?


 
 Hey Eric,

 Geeze, put me on the spot, why don'tcha. I'm an "international man of mystery," 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the grey beard digger edition. I'm a Dad of 3, two of whom are highly annoying. I like natural fibers, women of color, digging up old stuff, Coca-Cola Zero with lime, photography, art, history, nice waves... You know, all the regular stuff, but not necessarily in that order. I'm sure I forgot some important points, maybe I'll think of them later.

 Why do you ask?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2011)

Long ago, I was curious too, but I got used to the anonymity of the surfaceoneness.. it seems to suit him just fine. He's kinda like HAL..


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 12, 2011)

> I like natural fibers, women of color, digging up old stuff, Coca-Cola Zero with lime, photography, art, history, nice waves...


Ahh, so long walks on the beach suit you. Join the club and no, I'm NOT asking you for a date. No offense.[]


----------



## harpplayer (May 13, 2011)

Harden Hand grenade


----------



## surfaceone (May 13, 2011)

Hey Steve,

 Why so stingy with the pictures? Can you closeup on the embossing and the base and neck all in natural light?

 If I had a lovely blue fire grenade, I'd be pretty pleased and tellin y'all about it.


----------

